# Screen printing my own label.



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Hello,
I just tried to screen print my own size label into a 5oz shirt, light stroke and it bled through.

What oz size is recommended for doing this? 5.4oz and heavier?


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

we use a 255 and gray ink with one pass


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

What mesh count? And thank you for the response.


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

I use a 180, should i use a higher mesh count?


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

DigitalSuicide said:


> we use a 255 and gray ink with one pass



AHHHH, i'll try a higher mesh count, thanks


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

Post pictures of the first run (bad run) and the final one, once you are happy with it, it would be great for others to learn from it


----------

